# World Barista Champs 2008



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

By the time we launch a new World Barista Champ will have been crowned.

The event 2008 WBC event takes place in Copenhagen this year and showcases the best barista's from around the globe with entries from as far away as Australia and New Zealand representing their countries.

In 2007 this honour was bestowed upon James Hoffman, representing the UK.

The recent Caffe Culture show featured Latte Art demonstrations and an insight into the building of signature drinks - skills essential for a successful attempt at gaining WBC status.

The bar has been set at a high level with regional heats held in almost all countries to determine the winner, and gives us all something to aspire towards.

Keep an eye on this thread for commentary on the events unfolding and with a bit of luck some insight into proceedings from Chris Weaver who will be attending the 2008 event.

The 2009 WBC event will be held in Atlanta, Georgia from 16-19 April.

For full event information on the 2008 and 2009 events visit http://www.worldbaristachampionship.com/index.html


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I am indeed, and will be starting my (does mental math) 12 hour journey at midnight tonight. I hope to get many pictures, chat to as many people as I can, and do a large write up for the site. All the luck in the world to Hugo and Stephen from UK, Ireland respectively, and hopefully I'll be at the 2009 in Atlanta as a competitor instead of spectator!

Watch this space!

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have received a text from Chris who is hyped up on great coffee and enjoying the first day of the WBC '08.

Video of the days events can be viewed at http://www.worldbaristachampionship.com/

Keep checking back for WBC news as it happens.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hugo's performance on 19 June http://www.ustream.tv/swf/3/viewer.141.swf?&loc=/&vid=497490


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The semi-final results are in.

The 6 barista's featuring in the final are (in no particular order);

Daniel Remheden, Sweden

Michael Yung, Canada

Liesbeth Sleijster, Netherlands

Søren Stiller Markussen, Denmark

David Makin, Australia

Stephen Morrisey, Ireland

Congratulations to Hugo Hercod for his credible 10th placing.

All eyes are now on the finalists who will no doubt have a sleepless night, practising the routines in their heads to strive to become WBC Champion 2008


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

View Stephen Morrisey in action here


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Well at 2am this morning I finally crawled into my house and straight into bed after a very long three days in the wonderful Capital of Denmark; Copenhagen. And wow, what a place. But into the important thing, the 2008 World Barista Championships, combined with 'wonderful coffee', one of the biggest coffee trade fairs in the world.

It was fantastic, it was my first Barista competition I had experienced, and the standard was fantastic. With 51 competitors from countries as far stretched as Russia, Lebanon, Israel, Guatemala, and I could go on for hours. Everyone turned out a great run, but with time being a common issue for a lot of baristas. Due to my late arrival to the show, I did miss the UK champion's, Hugo, presentation, but was assured he did the UK proud, and finished a fantastic 10 out of 51!! And of course congratulations to Steven Morissey who after a long wait to compete second to last, did a fantastic job, especially when his Pannacottas took an early bath.

The trade fair itself was fantastic, so many wonderful stands, wonderful people, and a few regular faces. Of particular interest was the Vario, a digitally adjusted grinder featuring Mahlkoenig technology!! Not to mention the most extensive barista kit I'd ever seen, with approx 8 different tampers, 4 jugs.. etc...

I will do a full write-up very soon, combined with a write-up of the Danish coffee scene, from a tourist's point of view in the coming days!!

Thanks to everyone who made it a special time!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The results are in and Stephen Morrisey (Ireland) has been crowned World Barista Champion in 2008.

Congratulations Stephen - from all the team and members at Coffee Forums UK!










Image taken from WorldBaristaChampionship.com

Visit their site for full event news


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm rather looking forward to this full write-up... after all, I'm mentioning you in my paper next month!

Have you written it yet?

-IanB, Coffee House


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

just on and off bits, I can get it written and mail it though if it'll help?

Chris


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

I fear I have to go to press very shortly.. what was the reference to his pannacotta taking an early bath? And can you recall how he made it?

Cheers

-Ian


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

when he opened up his pannacotta cooling bucket, in the presentation to get him into the finals, the pannacotta had fallen and were floating in the water, so with a certain amount of class and charm, he picked them out, dried them off, and still nailed the presentation!

I can still write a small write-up for you to pick parts out of!!

Chris


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you. I'm so close to deadline I'll go with that!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Copenhagen

The world of coffee. A very apt title to what is the biggest event in the world of coffee each year, the World Barista Championship, and this year, it was in Copenhagen, Denmark.

This year the WBC was twinned with "the world of coffee", a fantastic trade fair. My first trade fair experience was Caffe Culture, and this was a world of difference. This trade fair was aimed at people heavily involved in the world of coffee. Most of the stands were manufacturer based, from machines to roasters to grinders. With a great turn-out from Mahlkoenig, Mazzer, Spaziale, La Marzocco and many others, it was very exciting for techies like me. The most exciting development, in my opinion, was the Mahlkoenig containing, vario grinder, a grinder with the ability to digitally adjust the burrs, and thus have fantastic repeatible results!! All hail the introduction of this to commercial technology.

The competition itself was an experience to be experienced. With seating room for a few hundred, 3 area's laid out exactly the same for repeatability, and more cameras than you can imagine, it was a very daunting place for any want to be champions. But everyone did it justice. With fantastic turn-outs from 51 countries, including Lebanon, Israel and all the coffee producing countries, it was a great and varied show of force from the coffee world.

However, even amongst such a huge turnout, there were the few that shone through. I missed a couple of competitors, so my apologies for anyone missed, but a huge shout-out to the Swede, Daniel Remhaden, the irish Steve Morrissey, and of course, the UK's Hugo Hercod!! All did a fantastic job, showing fantastic charm, control and the utmost handle upon the art of coffee making.

In summary, the coffee was great, the country was great, and above all, the people, everyone involved from the exhibitors to the competitors, were fantastic, a great show, and roll on Atlanta next year.

And before its officially announced, I heard from the head of the American office itself, next years machine sponsor will be Nuova Simonelli, though my apologies if this turns out to be a lie.

Chris Weaver, Head Barista.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Did anyone make it over to Copenhagen? I was lucky enough to have my boss pay me to go for the four days, and it was fantastic. Just wondering if there were any other brits over there.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I was equally lucky to be there, and infact worked on the charity stand for a while on the friday afternoon, was also to be seen hanging round at espresso warehouse and wandering round with a camera, I have no hair and glasses!!









Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice one. Probably saw you there then. Kept walking past to get to the WBC, and to look in on the Reg Barber Radical Pro lol.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

oooh and some more news, I will definitly be attending Atlanta next year, and will hopefully be able to do a full report for both Cfuk and the Common Grind podcast.

Also I will be attending Trieste as well!









Chris


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

chrisweaver_barista said:


> And before its officially announced, I heard from the head of the American office itself, next years machine sponsor will be Nuova Simonelli, though my apologies if this turns out to be a lie.


This is not yet confirmed. Whilst the closed bidding period is over the results will not be announced until the end of August (live on the WBC site). I do know Simonelli really, really want it and are the largest of the companies to make it through the testing we did - so have the deepest pockets.

The Aurellia is a great machine, and very stable once you set it up properly (this is key, unless the valves are set right it doesn't flat line brew). However it will through a lot of people off as it demands a slightly different flushing regime than an LM in competition.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

ooh nice to hear it more authoritively, and nice to see you here James!!

The Aurelia is lovely, I was talked through it at the Nuova stand, and it certainly seems the part!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, we've hit big time, having a WBC to join lol. And I hope to see you there in Atlanta Chris. With any luck I'll be able to get work to pay for it again, then get my parents to pay for my flights (try and tempt them over, make it a family holiday lol)

As for the machine, that's interesting. Be a nice change though, even if I will miss seeing a beautifully crafted La Marzocco on the competition tables.


----------

